
Florian Obser on unwind(8) - ProfDreamer
https://undeadly.org/cgi?action=article;sid=20190128061321
======
altmind
hmm, what a name for a dns server. in the beginning i thought the article is
about libunwind that resolves stack addresses to function names/symbols.

------
3xblah
"Proponents of the UNIX arts-and-crafts movement just run unbound(8) on
localhost. Which works reasonably well until you are behind a captive portal
and you have to use the dhcp-provided nameservers until you accept the terms
and conditions. So you bring out your editor again..."

you decipher the domain(s) and IP address(es) the portal uses for sign-in,
then you put this info into your unbound.conf as "local-data:" or something
similar.

And you are free again to ignore the DHCP provided nameservers, keeping your
localhost DNS server address in resolv.conf.

"I think we can do better."

You can and I am sure you will.

What I would like to see is a localhost DNS server that runs on a mobile OS.

Perhaps you run your own wireless router between your wireless-enabled
computers and the third party access point. You can send 127.x as a nameserver
in DHCP but this only works if your computers can run localhost DNS, e.g.,
tinydns/dnscache/dqcache, nsd/unbound, etc.

------
teddyh
Sounds similar to systemd-resolved on Linux:

[https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/resolved/](https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/resolved/)

------
RemarkableMan
When a problem is finally solved well on OpenBSD it’s usually the best
solution going. Some might not agree but I think OpenBSD has the best wireless
configuration system going, and the most Unixy one as well.

~~~
moviuro
> the best wireless configuration system going

With hostname.if(5)? I've never run OpenBSD on a laptop: mind explaining it
(or linking to man pages?)

~~~
protomyth
The OpenBSD FAQ for wireless networking is at
[https://www.openbsd.org/faq/faq6.html#Wireless](https://www.openbsd.org/faq/faq6.html#Wireless)

